

The Debate Over Jewish IQ And The Nobel Prize - thewarrior
http://www.american.com/archive/2011/october/the-2011-nobel-prize-and-the-debate-over-jewish-iq

======
lutusp
This is a classic case of a rock and a hard place. If one refuses to accept
the premise that Jews are more intelligent and this arises from genetics (not
environment), one may fairly be accused of being an anti-Semite. But if one
accepts the premise, then it follows that this factor is at work (in reverse)
in other races, which may result in one's being accused of racism -- even a
pan-racism toward anyone not Jewish.

Much very reliable evidence points to the idea that Jews are more intelligent
and this arises in genetics, not environment, and that Jews' track record of
exemplary scholarly achievement is not an accident, but deserved. It's very
difficult to look at the scientific evidence and come to any other conclusion.

The broader implications of the above will be obvious to anyone versed in
current social issues. If the case can be made that there are significant IQ
differences between groups and that difference arises in genetics, the
secondary conclusions are obvious. By the way, possibly apropos of nothing,
Charles Murray, co-author of the infamous book "The Bell Curve", is heavily
quoted in the linked article. It's as though he's saying, "I told you so."

